# Hot Shot 360 Oven has gone up



## Janderso (Sep 29, 2021)

Stan of ,"The Bash" has made arrangements with American Rotary to sell the HotShot 360 Stan had previously been building and selling.
I've often thought it would be kind of cool to have one if I ran into some extra money.
I checked the price $999.
Stan sold them for considerably less. Dang it.

I've seen some home made versions that look ok as well.
This one is programmable to ramp up, hold temperature then slowly cool. It also has a tempering setting as I understand.

I'm sharing this in case any of you were thinking of getting one.









						Hot Shot 360 - American Rotary
					

LIST PRICE: $1,259.00      Key Features:    Cool-To-Touch Technology     Cooling Fan     Solid State Novus 480D Programmable Controller     Made in the USA     Shipping: 47 lbs. | IN STOCK                 Key Specifications:    360cu-in Heat Treating Oven     Voltage: 110/120V     Max...




					www.americanrotary.com


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 29, 2021)

I think if you contact Stan, he still has some at the intro price.


----------



## rabler (Sep 29, 2021)

American Rotary was offering their design of the 360 at close to Stan's price for a while as a special intro price.  Unfortunately yes it has gone up now.  I've been thinking of getting one too, but building the new shop is eating my resources for now.  Interestingly, American Rotary is offering a 360T, tempering only, for quite a bit less.


----------



## Aaron_W (Sep 29, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Stan of ,"The Bash" has made arrangements with American Rotary to sell the HotShot 360 Stan had previously been building and selling.
> I've often thought it would be kind of cool to have one if I ran into some extra money.
> I checked the price $999.
> Stan sold them for considerably less. Dang it.
> ...



I saw one of these last weekend, looks like a nice little unit. I don't know what they cost before AR took them over but I have to say they are cheaper than I expected.


----------



## woodchucker (Sep 29, 2021)

Stan's video from this weekend said he still had a pallet of hot shots and was offering them for the original price. So forget what you see on American Rotary, you need to contact Stan to get the original price.


----------



## davidpbest (Sep 30, 2021)

Contact Stan.  He might build one just for you.  I have one from his first production run of 20 And love it.  Beware - it makes you need/want a surface grinder.  Terrific oven.


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Sep 30, 2021)

I bought 1 of his 1200 versions. Very pleased!


----------



## Janderso (Sep 30, 2021)

Aaron_W said:


> I saw one of these last weekend, looks like a nice little unit. I don't know what they cost before AR took them over but I have to say they are cheaper than I expected.


I don't think you can touch one of these for less than $2,000 in any other brand.
When Stan first offered them I should have grabbed one. I think it was $690??  $100 More for the better controller.


----------



## ErichKeane (Sep 30, 2021)

I looked into those hot-shots at one point, but ended up going a different direction for 2 reasons:
1- its pretty small inside.
2- they even then were quite expensive!

I instead found a pottery kiln (capable of 2200 degrees!) and bolted a cheap ebay ramp-soak controller to it and have much of the functionality for about 1/2 the price.


----------



## Cadillac (Sep 30, 2021)

Price of steel especially stainless has gone up dramatically over the past year. Piece of cold rolled 1/4 4x8 was 180 now 380. So he’s just trying to cover cost.


----------



## Aaron_W (Sep 30, 2021)

Cadillac said:


> Price of steel especially stainless has gone up dramatically over the past year. Piece of cold rolled 1/4 4x8 was 180 now 380. So he’s just trying to cover cost.



I just bought some steel tubing and they said their costs on steel have gone up 165% just since January, so I could see how that could impact the price of these ovens beyond the switch to a new owner.



Janderso said:


> I don't think you can touch one of these for less than $2,000 in any other brand.
> When Stan first offered them I should have grabbed one. I think it was $690??  $100 More for the better controller.



I was thinking it would be at least $1500, so the price still seems pretty reasonable to me. Per the video Woodchucker referenced he still has some for $849 which is tempting, but since heat treating is still a something to learn, saving $150 for an oven that will sit in a corner for an undetermined time isn't enough to make me leap. If they had been $300 cheaper that would be harder to pass on. Of course if prices continue on their wild rise, I may be kicking myself next year when the ovens cost $1999.   Here is hoping for some price stability so I can afford one when I can actually use it. Wish my income would rise by 165% in 9 months.


----------



## Cadillac (Sep 30, 2021)

I see a lot of oven for sale at the auctions. Never much interest in them go for dirt cheap.


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 30, 2021)

I got one from his second production run back in 2018. It was 799 plus 35 bucks shipping.


----------



## Janderso (Sep 30, 2021)

NCjeeper said:


> I got one from his second production run back in 2018. It was 799 plus 35 bucks shipping.


You all settled in your new shop you dog?


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 30, 2021)

Janderso said:


> You all settled in your new shop you dog?


Pretty much. I hope to get the woodstove piped in this weekend.


----------



## JRT (Dec 23, 2021)

Does anyone know how to contact Stan? I'm interested in one of these ovens. Thanks! -John


----------



## davidpbest (Dec 23, 2021)

JRT said:


> Does anyone know how to contact Stan? I'm interested in one of these ovens. Thanks! -John


barzindustrial@msn.com


----------



## Technical Ted (Dec 23, 2021)

Did American Rotary buy him out?









						Hot Shot Ovens - American Rotary
					

Are you in need of Heat Treating or Tempering?     American Rotary is a premier distributor of the famous Hot Shot Oven & Kiln! Hot Shot manufactures their ovens with all artist in mind. Heat Treat and Temper your materials at ease with one of Hot Shot’s Ovens! Follow the link below to be...




					www.americanrotary.com
				




Ted


----------



## davidpbest (Dec 23, 2021)

License agreement.


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Dec 23, 2021)

Built by ... under license from ... A proud moment for Stan IMHO. Typically, they pay for the privilege & he gets a check every month. We should all strive to attain such success!


----------



## JRT (Dec 24, 2021)

Thank you. I emailed him, hope he still has a few. Appreciate it. -John


----------



## Doug Gray (Dec 24, 2021)

Keith Rucker's video today shows one of the "new" ovens from American Rotary.


----------

